# Looking for a few 1/24 or 1/25 60's bullet (Talbot) mirrors...



## Donohuefan (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm hoping someone can help me out in either pointing me to a source of these to purchase, or if I can find just one I can recast. A friend of mine and I are playing with our 1/24 scale Danbury Mint 007 Aston Martin diecast models, and want to replace the original fender mirrors. The rest of the model is done nicely, but for some reason they totally got the mirrors wrong. Here a photo of what they look like. These were on all sorts of race cars and exotic street cars back in the 60's, so hopefully there are some out there.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Donohue as in Mark or his son David, or both?

Mo


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

AMT kit #6541 / 1968 Shelby GT500. this kit has the mirrors you want.


----------



## Donohuefan (Apr 29, 2011)

71 Charger 500 said:


> Donohue as in Mark or his son David, or both?
> 
> Mo


Definitely Mark. The one time I made special attempt to meet and talk to David at Monterey about 10 years ago, I didn't get but a few words out and he rudely blew me off and stormed away. Not sure why, but I've never felt the desire to try that again. His dad was truly a class act.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

His Dad was also the most talented driver of his time, winning in everything he drove.

Welcome to the forum, glad to have you here.

Mo


----------

